# Hobbies?



## mike hartman (Nov 29, 2005)

The following question might be somewhat personal to some, but I'm just curious as what people do after work as hobbies, activities, etc. 
I like visiting and talking with family (I'm a family-man :smiles: ), going out with friends to just chit-chat and visit. I love anime and hope someday I'm able to visit Japan. Maybe I can make it an annual thing too...? Maybe! But I love at times just sitting outside watching the snowfall (at this time of year). I also like the morning hours (like 4-6 am) just as the sun rises. It's quite amazing to me. And hopefully some day, I'll own a Franklin Lloyd Wright house (Falling Waters is the name of the house). But only in a dream will that happen! :lol: lol

Anyone else want to discuss what they do and like?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

When I was younger my hobbies pretty much revolved around the philosophy of "work hard, play hard". So that meant clubbing and hanging with friends at the bars. Now I take life a little more slowly. I love to just chill with my wife and dogs quite often, maybe with a movie, maybe with a book, or as you said, this time of year, just watching the snow fall. My family has always been a big "game" family, so as often as possible Wanda and I meet up with my brother and his girlfriend for game nights. Right now, our current favorites are "Ticket to Ride" and "Bohnanza". Also been playing "Killer Bunnies and the Quest for the Magical Carrot" but the jury is still out on that.
I also love to spend time at my grill, at home, BBQing up a storm for us and the neighbors. And of course there is always travelling, though recently it has pretty much been relegated to short little regional trips, but that is ok, because there is a lot see and do in Wisconsin (especially visiting all the breweries). That is fine with us, since Wanda and I want to one day open up a B&B or small country inn. We justify our trips as research. We also used to do a lot of camping but recently all our camping companions moved away so we haven't been in a while.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ticket to Ride is good fun. Settler of Katarn/Katann(spelling?), Carcassone are some other recent games of good fun.

My hobbies. The outdoors, cooking, I'm not a pro so it's a hobby. Knives, but that kind of goes with the outdoors, reading. Certainly family time is in there too.

Phil


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Im hoping for both of those for Christmas and/or my birthday.

  Hint, hint!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I love to travel- mostly hunting for food! Well, besides scenery and culture. I love to read, mostly science fiction, fantasy and historical (fiction and non). I enjoy movies very much, usually the same genres as for books, but my DVD collection is very eclectic: Time Bandits, To Kill A Mockingbird, Emma, LOTR, When Harry Met Sally, Gettysburg, Harry Potter I, II and III,....you get the idea. I love reading cookbooks of all kinds and want to expand my horizons into Indian cooking. I had signed up for a class at the local technical college, but it was cancelled so the quest continues. I enjoy being with friends, which usually happens over food. I spend a lot of time doing various tasks for my synagogue (Nosh Squad/food committee, writing and publishing the monthly bulletin, committee work, leading worship on occasion). I love snow but as I age it gets harder to enjoy it other than looking at it! 

Guilty pleasures include Bloobs (an arcade game) and watching TV.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Me too:smiles:  Oh..."Bloobs"   :blush:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

OMG! A Bloobs Buddy! What's your high score? Mine is 225,575 (easy level).


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I love my anime as well and too hope to visit Japan. I also studied karate for 12 years of my life though I havn't been able to go back since starting college. 
Video games galor on my PC and now my recently purchased PSP.
Movie fanatica, 4 shelves worth of DVDs and growing, I've given up on the theaters unless its something I really want to go see. 
Computers was my fortay up till my last year of high school. I've build, re-build, and upgraded my computer like 5x since I first got it nearly 8 years ago. 
I'm a bit of a shutterbug since little with my grandfather's Nikon SLR which hes left me since passing away. I still am with my digital cameras, I come back from a 1 week trip with 400 pictures and videos.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I just recently broke down and bought a digital camera. I really am a film buff, but really like the fact that I can manipulate my own photos. Bought a Canon A95. I really wanted an SLR style digital, but way too expensive for me right now. The A95 is nice though. 5 megapixal, and it allows me to shoot fully automatically, use 15-20 presets, or override all the presets and do it all myself. That was the biggest thing I wanted from a digital since I feel that part of the joy of shooting pics is in manipulating what the camera captures.


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

My hobbies and relaxing activities change with the seasons. When its nice out, I always look for an outside activity. Nothing too strenuous, a nice hike in the woods. Relaxing in my neighborhood park. Or messing around in the yard. When its cold and wintery(like now), a good book, maybe some video games or any other insde activites. I seem to eat more during the winter too.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Lately we have been doing a bunch of remodeling on our house. I do the painting, basic electrical and plumbing. We are going to have a contractor do our bathrooms and kitchen. I also like watching movies and am constantly upgrading my home theater. We got a big plasma screen this year that makes movie watching a thrill. From spring through fall I am an avid rockhound and spend my weekends off in the wilds. I'm also big into mountain biking. During our remodeling process we turned one room into a small home gym with a treadmill and stationary bike. I like being able to go exercise whenever I want. My wife and I also like to travel. We went to Bora Bora for two weeks this year. I am trying to talk her into two week in New Caledonia next year. She is a little apprehensive about the 29 hour plane ride....I have 8 months to work on her.....


----------



## stephanie brim (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm a gamer. That said, my boyfriend just got a new Xbox 360. There's just one problem I'm having: I'm not getting addicted to any of the games that show off the great graphics capability of the thing, I'm getting addicted to Hexic! It's a puzzle game somewhat like Tetris where you have to rotate hexagons in groups of three...the more you knock out in one turn the better your score becomes. I enjoy my Call of Duty 2 as much as the next avid first person shooter fan, but Hexic is just plain fun. Reminds me of the old days when Pong and Pacman and Space Invaders were still the coolest of the games.


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm also a gamer, but to a different extent. I've been playing D-n-D for over 15 years now, been to several conventions and ran games. Most of my friends were jelious because my wife games too. But, I do also tap into the electronic world, playing City of Heroes and City of Villians when I get a chance and can keep my eyes open. Other than that, just about anything outdoorsie will do. Hiking, camping, sitting under a tree and reading, football with my friends (that one hasn't happened in sometime). Lately, the big one is just spending time with my otherhalf and baby-to-be. Oppisite scheduals means the time together is less and less. Make the best of what you got.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi guys and gals,

Oh, I've got a good number of hobbies and past times. Most important and m favorite...spending time with the family. I also enjoy fishing (who would have thought ) and hunting...although I don't get out much any more. 

Cooking is another hobby of mine...which is driven by my love for food. The Wife and I used to go out to eat quite often when we were courting and recently married (I think 13 years now)...but with the addition of (now) two children...we just don't get out as much to eat. Not nearly as much. But...before we would usually go to mid to lower priced restaurants. Because we really don't eat out much any more. We make going out to eat much more of a treat. Going to places that we would really love to eat at. I know we're still way money ahead...and we're eating some nice food :lips: 

Also...my audio system is a hobby of mine. I enjoy listening to music and also building my system. It's just a fun hobby 

take care,
dan


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

As a non-pro, obviously one hobby is cooking  . And spending too much time on-line and with books reading about food.
Another great love is vegetable gardening, but I've let work take way too much time away from my plants. Right now I've got lots of different lettuces, sugar snap peas, carrots, peppers, various herbs and three types of broccoli growing.
I love reading, but my work involves so much reading and writing, that at night I just want to vege in front of the TV.
We go to theatre and dance when there's something interesting in town, and we love to travel--Alaska most recently.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Anything to do with my hands. Alot of wood working and wood turning, as well as bikes (bicycles) and restoration. Keeps my mind off of the kitchen...


----------



## stephanie brim (Aug 30, 2005)

Right now, cooking and chocolate. I've just found out that I really enjoy working in the sweeter end of the kitchen. I like baking. I don't think I'll ever make a career out of it, but it's a lot of fun working with chocolate, cookies, cake, and pastry. Pondering a gingerbread house as one of my projects for Christmas this year along with my vanilla extract making and truffle making.

I also dabble in web design, I have a blog, I have a rarely updated photoblog, and I also have a gallery of photos that I'm trying to clean up. I'm an amateur film photographer and I dabble in color and black and white, developing my own black and white in my washroom sink.


----------



## karen90 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well- no ones replied here in a long long timme....but i thought it looked fun! ok well i do Civil War reenacting, and FIFE AND DRUM!!!!!!!! i swear- i have the best life ever.  I also looove to dance. I don't do any classes or anything (except ballroom, with my homeschool friends) but it's just a lot of fun!


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

I ride motorcycles, try to go fishing once a week, and love camping/hiking/the outdoors. I do go to bars, but I don't get excessively drunk...just enough to enjoy my surroundings.


----------



## fairfieldchef (Dec 19, 2005)

I've taken up digital photography, enjoy gardening for hummingbirds, and am an avid birder (birdwatcher). Anything to get me outdoors! I even have a website devoted to the birds, and butterflies, that I see in my yard. Its at:

http://home.earthlink.net/~labirder/


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I don't think many people know this about me, but I have practiced wilderness skills for several years now and it is something I really enjoy. Having taken quite a few courses (and considerable study on my own) in wilderness living and surival from foraging for wild edible plants, practicing fire without matches (bow drill etc), shelter craft and tracking. Each year I on a different skill and also try to go on what I call a challenge trip. So far the one I have enjoyed the most was a one week canoe trip on the Jefferson River where we followed the Lewis and Clark trail and only brought a few necessities (no tents).

I am also a big R/C car fan. A buddy at work got me into RC cars and I have a pretty sweet R/C car by HPI that does about 30 miles an hour. Currently has a 69 Camero black metallic body.

Also as crazy as this sounds now that I no longer spend 12-14 hours a day cooking I love cooking at home on the weekends. It is so cool to just have time to explore different techniques and flavors without the pressure of the next service.

Oh yeah and I spend a little time running a website.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Which is greatly appreciated!









Nicko, do you use a GPS when you go out there, or stick to a compass or natural orienteering means? We have a GPS and I'm trying to nudge my husband into trying geocaching. Except for the gasoline usage, it looks like it might be a fun thing to do together.


----------



## bork (Nov 27, 2005)

My husband and I breed Australian carpet pythons. It is a full time job for my husband, mostly a hobby for me right now. But hopefully will be a full time gig for me some day as well. Here's a pic of us at a reptile show that we do annually:

Oh yeah, I also LOVE to crochet! 

Bork <><


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

In my spare time (what is that?) I have a few things I like to dabble in. I love playing with my dogs. They are such happy creatures and bring much joy into my life. I look forward everyday to coming home to wagging tails!!! 

My husband and I (and the canines!) love to go camping and hiking. We live in one of the best states for it and there are many, many places here to discover and explore! And I just love cooking on an open fire! I don't know what it is that makes the food taste sooooooooo good.

I love bowling. I've pretty much grown up and spent my entire life in a bowling alley. My parents ran a 10 lane house for 35 years and all of my siblings grew up there. It was a great way to grow up and I wouldn't change it for the world. 

I am also hopelessly in love with music. I am a musician and that will never change! I play many, many instruments but the love of my life are the English handbells. I direct a 4 octave handbell choir, ring in and direct a handbell quartet and I'm also a solo ringer. I am continuously ringing and developing my skills. It is an obsession!

Those small hobbies on the side are things like playing video games, going to the movies, and some arts and crafts such as floral arranging. And then there's my never ending collection of recipes for my someday cookbook!!!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Me too. Given that I have no adult/parental responsibilities I did buy digital SLR. It's a Nikon D50. TO add financial insult to financial injury, I just bought a Nikon 18-200mm lens! Now all I have to do is figure out the difference between a f-stop and a truck stop!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I don't know how I missed this thread the first time around. It's a lot of fun.

Other than cooking which is a given, I like to take photographs and I too just bought a digital SLR - a Konica-Minolta Maxxum 5D. About a half hour ago I ordered a 75mm - 300mm lens for it on Amazon. I have had a Minolta film camera for over 20 years and I love it to death but in the last year I've spent over $300 getting it repaired so I thought it was time to retire it. The new one is super cool but my daughter has disowned me saying I have gone over to the dark side. I recent years (like the last dozen or so) I have done almost exclusively B&W, developing and printing my own pics. I read an article today that said Nikon is getting out of the film camera business and devoting it's energy to the digital market. It's a sign of the times and inevitible I suppose. Kinda sad though.

I also like to read - mostly mystery or spy novels

Carpentry is another fun thing for me to do. Anything really. I built my daughter a loft bed which was a fun project. I also built her and my wife each a desk. And lots of other things over the years.

Jock


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

With spring coming, I'll be helping this guy finish off his first driver.
Mine 66 Merc. Comet Cyclone GT pace car (Done)
Fly fishing the Lower Laguna Madre flats, annually, with my son and friend.
Boating and fishing the lakes of Texas.
CT, ebay


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Other than a cake business, which takes up most of my time, I am an avid weightlifter, and try to balance that with pilates when I can. 

Gardening is also something that I became interested in, only in the past 5 years, and I find that there's so much to learn, it's intimidating!!

As long as I'm moving, I'm happy!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Estate sales, garage sales....we have alot in the city. It can be compulsive...
Reading, checking out ethnic stores....my idea of a good time is poking around various stores seeing what's out there.....then bringing it home to decide how to cook it.
shrooming during the season, camping with the mycological society when market is not in session.
Exploring other cities food scene.....farmers markets, grocery stores, bakeries, meat markets, choco shops, etc......


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I'm a musician and I like to think of myself as a former athlete.  I teach a little guitar, I'm on the board of the Minnesota Guitar Society, and when there's snow I XC ski a lot. In the summer I like riding my bike, playing soccer, and canoeing. I also have a small record collection and coach a K-5 chess team.

Cooking?  I do a little at home every now and then. Wife's a wonderful cook!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Alrighty then.... Hmm....I am doing a lot of remodeling in my house. Does that count as a hobby? It sure takes up enough of my time! Other than that the only other thing I do these days hobby wise is play my guitar. I retired many years ago from making my living playing in bands, but I wouldn't mind jamming around on occasion with one. Cooking on the weekends remains a hobby I guess. Fer instance tonight I have a craving for German. So tonight is Spaetzle, Braised Red Cabbage and Braised Pork with Caraway. In the summer I putter around with the garden and work around the house.


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

In 1989, I sold my restaurant, moved to Ohio State, when back to school for 3 months and became a dog trainer no kidding

I love it, when I am not cooking, I go to people's home and train their dogs... It's a hobbie, and I also get paid $35 an hour to do it, I love it. I have found that many of my dog training skills were very handy in the kitchen:roll:


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

chrose: It's only a hobby if there's no time limit!


----------

